
PM Trudeau: Learning to Code as Important as Learning to Read or to Do Math - theodpHN
https://slashdot.org/submission/6568151/pm-trudeau-learning-to-code-as-important-as-learning-to-read-or-to-do-math
======
devopsproject
I spent 20 minutes on the phone trying to walk someone through downloading and
running a file.

We do not need more coders, we need basic computer literacy.

